# cast iron pan for smoking???...??



## turnandburn (Mar 14, 2013)

as the title says...i have been wondering and i know ive read on here already, i just cant remember where, that ppl using cast iron pans in electric smokers. i have been thinking about doing this since i have a small cast iron pan laying around the house that doesnt get much use, and i was wondering if ppl using pans were tenting them(putting foil over top of the pan with wood chips inside) or just using them open faced with no cover and added wood chips as they went along...

not sure if im making any sense, it was just a thought i had, and what better place to come for answers than the forum...

also i was doing a little research on lava rocks as the little electric smoker my friend has comes with them..i generally understand how lava rocks work when it comes to heat and distribution, but my question would be could you use lava rocks in a coffee can type deal and add chunk wood thats been soaked for a bit to it,to let off smoke? or is my idea just way too far off from sanity? again im just trying to figure this out and thought id ask the people who have been doing this longer than i have. thanks in advance guys for any responses,good or bad.. :) look forward to hearing from yall..


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

TAB....I would contact Todd.  See what he recommends for your smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a-maze-n-products

I have the Tube and love it. I have an Electric and a Propane smoker.

Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 14, 2013)

thanks kat...i have already been looking at the tube smoker before i joined the forum, and saw a youtube video of it, looks pretty nifty. actually thinking of getting one here shortly to give er' a go.. lol.


----------



## scootermagoo (Mar 14, 2013)

I have an A-maze-n pellet smoker.  That is the 5X8 tray.  The 1 time I used it, it works AWESOME!  Highly recommended.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 14, 2013)

and....Please don't mess up that little cast iron pan that is being neglected.....if you don't want it...send it my way! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## turnandburn (Mar 14, 2013)

yeh i heard they come highly recommended, something im definitely gunna get serious about. i turned my gas grill into a smoker, not much of a beauty but she works with the best of them..no complaints yet, even had some ppl here who make Q for a livin eat some of my smokie treats ask what my setup was and how long i let them smoke for, and i tell them on a little 2burner charbroil gas grill...haha...and they call me on it and they come over and verify my back patio and there she sits...just awaiting to deliver other meaty treats to their smokey destinys. lol.

and kat i also have the brinkmann electric..works pretty decently so far, ive been putting it thru some serious testing for my buddy who bought it but is afraid to smoke anything on it for fear of ruining something..im like practice makes perfect, but he says its cooking and it doesnt take practice...i say its Smoking my friend, and its a lifestyle.. hehe


----------



## daveomak (Mar 14, 2013)

Using a pan on a flame with chips, be sure the heat is low enough so the chips don't burn... foiling with a hole or two will keep them from bursting into flame..  a tin with a lit briquette and chips added will work also... and the briquette will add a smoke ring to the meat, if that is important...  Todd's amazing smokers are all great..... up to 11-12 hours of smoke depending...  I have the AMNPS pellet smoker and it will smoke with sawdust also....  The problem with gas is if the smoke comes in contact with the flame, the smoke is consumed.... 

Pics of your grill/smoker would be cool and help others on the forum branch out to other dimensions of great smoked food....   

Dave


----------



## plj (Mar 15, 2013)

I have an electric, I use a small (8"?) cast iron frying pan in it. Works great for me :)

I used to set the pan right on the heating element, but I found that if I prop it up on a couple old bolts I get better air flow (The air intake on mine is directly underneath the element).

I do NOT use any aluminum tenting.

I do use chunks; chips burn too quickly for me.

I also toss a few charcoal briquettes into the cast iron frying pan when I want to preheat quicker, or raise the temp a lot for any reason. I also get a better smoke ring when I supplement the electric heat with charcoal.

For cold smoking or overnight smokes, I remove the cast iron pan and use an amazn pellet smoker, which works great in my smoker.

Regarding the lava rocks, I dont really understand what benefit you would get from them.


----------



## pitboys toronto (Dec 7, 2013)

I will be using a cast iron for the MB propane. Does the pan need to be oiled up after each use if I'm gonna be using it in the smoker?


----------

